# Laptop Mainboards



## Peter Klein (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne wissen ob die Mainboards bei Notebooks auch genormt sind wie bei Desktop PC`s?

Wäre für Antworten und evtl. Links zu diesem thema sehr dankbar.


Peter


----------



## Sinac (23. Mai 2006)

Nein, sind sie nicht.


----------

